# sugar in dry cure belly bacon?



## anylizer (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm not particularly fond of sweet bacon. I really prefer "apple wood smoked pepper bacon"! SO my question is, using the cure calculator that "DigginDog' has provided, how much can I cut the sugar? 

 I know that sugar is sometimes used to balance the the salt, so I don't know If I can leave it out all together or should I just reduce the sugar volume, or what?

Also will it be a different sweetness if using brown sugar as opposed to white sugar?

Thanks for your input!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 14, 2012)

Yes, you can set the sugar level to zero, it's not required.
At a very low percentage of sugar, there isn't much, if any, noticeable difference between white or brown.


~Martin


----------



## anylizer (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks Martin... I read in another thread that you use little to none for your bacon.... What percentage would you reccomend, based on the very little info I provided?

Thanks again


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm reluctant to recommend an amount because taste is subjective.
1% is slightly sweet to me, so maybe 1/2 a % would be a good place to start.


~Martin


----------



## anylizer (Dec 14, 2012)

Excellent.... Thank you very much!!!  In your opinion, does most"commercially" available bacon have much sugar in it?  Other than the obvious.. Maple flavored bacon?   If want maple, I'll pour syrup over it!!! lol


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 14, 2012)

Depends on the bacon maker, some seem to add a lot and some don't.

I agree with you on adding the syrup later!



~Martin


----------



## anylizer (Dec 14, 2012)

Awesome.... Thanks Martin !!!


----------



## daveomak (Dec 14, 2012)

I like adding syrup to bacon and sliced ham for breakfast.... Kind of a treat...


----------

